# House of 4,600 Scorpions



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8240353.stm


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ishould go there as a foreign exchange student!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bet no one gets up at night without turning on a light:googly:

I wonder how the scorpion feels about being stuck in someone's mouth?


----------

